# gas mileage and performance



## jgrasty7 (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey! I have a 2000 Altima SE that has about 37000mi. and it's getting an average of 20mpg. Is that normal and is there anything i can do to improve gas mileage? Will changing the plugs and wires help? I was also thinking about getting a cold air intake system b/c I heard they can boost hp by like 10. Do CAI's hurt gas mileage and where is the best place to get one on a budget? Also what are some other mods I can do to improve speed but that won't hurt gas mileage? I heard that having an aluminum pulley would help, is that true? Thank you very much for any help. 
Josh


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

with all of my bolt ons; you can see them in my sig, i get 30 mpg. a tune up will definitely help you.


----------

